# How do you manage photos with Lightroom CC cloud storage?



## wordsman (Dec 31, 2017)

I keep most of my photos on Dropbox, but since subscribing to Adobe CC (all apps) I’ve got back into Lightroom (CC/mobile). In a couple of months of amatuer shooting, RAW+JPEG, I’ve almost fillled the 100GB cloud storage, and I don’t really want to move to Photography CC to get 1TB. I’d appreciate some advice on workflow and storage please?

My thoughts so far are to:

1 import into Lightroom CC
2 choose photos I want to work with (with 1 star)
3 edit those photos and put them in Albums
4 export anything I rejected, ie without 1 star, to my Dropbox folders
5 delete rejects from Lightroom CC

Does this flow make sense? Do you have any other ideas?

Thanks


----------

